# Programacion de un control remoto universal



## efmmjps (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola, soy Edwin Martinez y deseo saber como puedo programar un control remoto universal para un televisor Yoshida, funciono un tiempo y despues no volovio a funcionar, segui las instrucciones del control segun la marca del televisor y como no esta la marca busque en otros, digite uno por uno los codigos y no funciono ninguno, quiero saber si existe otra forma de programar el control o que codigos son los adecuados para este televisor


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2007)

existe una forma de pasar uno a uno todos los codigos preprogramados en CR revisa el manual para ver el procedimiento


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hay un modo lamado rapido o algo asi que con la tele encendida vas pulsando el boton de apagado hasta que la tele responda y finalizas pulsando una tecla del mando.

Casi todos los mandos lo llevan.

Alguno de los que tengo solo con apretar las dos teclas de "modo programacion " sin poner codigo, le vas dando hasta que se apague.


----------

